# Halifax, Nova Scotia



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Everyone

We are considering a potential move to Halifax, NS and wanted to obtain thoughts from people who are either familiar with the area or have lived there.

1) What would you suggest as a approximate living expense for a family of three (kid less than 2 years old). I understand that this would depend a lot on the lifestyle and we lead a quiet life style (eat out twice/thrice a month, prefer to life in downtown, maintain one car etc)

2) How multicultural is Halifax? From what I understand, though Canada is multicultural, the diversity is not much prevalent in the Atlantic provinces? 

3) I have seen some media reports on some racist issues that have happened recently (2009/2010). Would you say that things are blown out of proportion here or is there really a problem? 

4) Some media reports suggest that differential income levels are causing a issue in increased crime in Halifax. Is this quite true or again things being blown out of proportion?

I really like the City (though havent been there but I have lived in Canada) and we are keen in making the move. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## McCaul's (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi there

Myself and my husband are hoping to move to Halifax in June, so i'd be very interested in any feedback you get! 

Sara


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

McCaul's said:


> Hi there
> 
> Myself and my husband are hoping to move to Halifax in June, so i'd be very interested in any feedback you get!
> 
> Sara


Sure Sara. We are very eager to learn more about Halifax. The salaries there seem to be quite low - not just compared to where we are at the moment but also compared to rest of Canada. The general opinion is that housing is cheaper in Halifax but rest of the expenses are more or less similar when compared to a similar city in Ontario.

I was quite concerned reading some of the articles posted in CBC website about the crime rate in Halifax (apparently it is quite high due to the income levels there). 

Cheers


----------



## trippinggoddess (Jun 15, 2012)

These answers may be a bit late but for anyone considering Halifax Nova Scotia

(Bit about me - I have been living (solo) in Halifax Regional Municipality (HRM) since 1993 and I love it!)

Nova Scotia has the highest income tax in all of Canada, as it is a peninsula, the cost of many necessities is higher than most elsewhere in Canada (as my Ontario relatives like to point out). HRM is the largest city in the Atlantic Provinces and is comprised of Halifax, Dartmouth, Bedford, Lower Sackville and many other surrounding communities. Cost of living is dependent on where you are living. I live on the Halifax peninsula (15 min walk from downtown - when I moved to my location it was considered the 'hood' but in the past 13 years, this area has become more and more desirable and the cost of housing has gone up)

1 - Cost of living - houses - there is a lot of housing speculation at the moment (ever since Irving won the shipbuilding contract) On the Peninsula - you may find a fixer-uper for under $250k you will find more affordable housing the further you move away from the downtown core. You'll be hard-pressed to find a decent 2br apartment for under $1500 on the peninsula. This will change if you are looking at Dartmouth. 

Halifax is the most multi-cultural city in Atlantic Canada; its diversity is celebrated all summer long with the multi-cultural festival, the Greek Fest; the Lebanese Fest; the Italian Fest and others. The second most popular language is Arabic (mostly Lebanese, but also Egyptian, Iranian, Syrian etc.) There is a large population of African Nova Scotians in HRM; indeed there are many French Canadians as well. 

I don't think that there is a 'Race issue' in Halifax - there individuals who commit crimes. Unfortunately, this group that is eventually incarcerated tend to have a higher percentage of peoples of African and Aboriginal decent (please note that I am stating statistics and not racial profiling). When crimes are reported these groups are over-represented. Not that hate crimes don't exist, they likely don't exist in any proportion greater here than anywhere else in the country.

"Q4) Some media reports suggest that differential income levels are causing a issue in increased crime in Halifax. Is this quite true or again things being blown out of proportion?"
This Question has a lot to do with my previous answer - segments of the population are over-represented in the penal system; many of these offenders come from underprivileged families that live in particular communities (mine is one of those communities - I have been living here for 13 years without issue. I love my neighbours. Crimes are most often committed against themselves i.e. drug deals gone bad - there have been issues like swarmings; these tend to be youths in the summer months) I honestly don't think there is any difference between low-high income in Halifax that you won't find in any other large city.

Public Transportation (buses and ferrys - no underground): This is likely Halifax' biggest downfall; however, there have been great improvements over the last 10 years (a airport run has recently been introduced  ) It is not the quickest or the most convenient way to move around the city but it does its job - it is a sprawling municipality, with lots of coastline and a harbour and basin in the middle of it.

I am biased - I love this city! If you have questions please feel free to contact me


----------



## IHateTaxis (Jun 30, 2012)

*Halifax*

Hi V,

I'm from BC, but lived in Halifax for 3 months about 15 years ago.

You're right that Halifax (and the Maritimes) are less multi-cultural than, say, Toronto or Vancouver. But it's still Canada, and so still diverse. I can't say I remember it feeling all that different.

Yes, I think the incidents are blown out of proportion.

Really liked Halifax, would be a nice place to live. I think Dartmouth (just over the bridge).

Roberta 



VADXB said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> We are considering a potential move to Halifax, NS and wanted to obtain thoughts from people who are either familiar with the area or have lived there.
> 
> ...


----------

